# Helpful website...



## Sprinter90 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello fellow ladies. I have been racing and riding for eight years and recently started a blog dedicated to womens' inner "cycle goddess." It should be helpful and fun to read for most women who love to rock out on any type of bike. Hope you can check it out...

http://cyclegoddess.blogspot.com/


-Sprinter90


----------

